# Vaccini: obbligo per over 60. Super pass per lavorare: è battaglia.



## admin (5 Gennaio 2022)

Come riportato da Repubblica e dal CorSera in edicola, si va verso l'obbligo vaccinale per tutti i soggetti di età superiore ai 60 anni. Attualmente sono 1,5 mln i cittadini maturi no vax. Ma continua la battaglia per il super green pass per lavorare: PD e Forza Italia insistono per il massimo rigore. Lega e M5S si oppongono.


----------



## admin (5 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica e dal CorSera in edicola, si va verso l'obbligo vaccinale per tutti i soggetti di età superiore ai 60 anni. Attualmente sono 1,5 mln i cittadini maturi no vax. Ma continua la battaglia per il super green pass per lavorare: PD e Forza Italia insistono per il massimo rigore. Lega e M5S si oppongono.



Come già detto, a me, da vaccinato, la cosa che fa più paura è il fatto che a volere obbligo e rigore siano i delinquenti di PD e Forza Italia. 

Penso che pure uno coi paraocchi, e molto poco obiettivo, sia arrivato a capire cosa rappresentino questi mostri, no?


----------



## Devil man (5 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come già detto, a me, da vaccinato, la cosa che fa più paura è il fatto che a volere obbligo e rigore siano i delinquenti di PD e Forza Italia.
> 
> Penso che pure uno coi paraocchi, e molto poco obiettivo, sia arrivato a capire cosa rappresentino questi mostri, no?


e se stanno li è perché c'è ancora chi li vota


----------



## carlocarlo (5 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come già detto, a me, da vaccinato, la cosa che fa più paura è il fatto che a volere obbligo e rigore siano i delinquenti di PD e Forza Italia.
> 
> Penso che pure uno coi paraocchi, e molto poco obiettivo, sia arrivato a capire cosa rappresentino questi mostri, no?


vabbe, al governo questi abbiamo ( e non solo PD e Forza italia, si potrebbe dire la stessa cosa di M5s e Lega)

cmq se per loro è la scelta giusta la reputo una cosa migliore dell'obbligo del Green Pass. 
loro sono lo stato e devono fare scelte. il green pass è uno scarica barile


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come già detto, a me, da vaccinato, la cosa che fa più paura è il fatto che a volere obbligo e rigore siano i delinquenti di PD e Forza Italia.
> 
> Penso che pure uno coi paraocchi, e molto poco obiettivo, sia arrivato a capire cosa rappresentino questi mostri, no?


non è che lega e i 5 stelle siano diversi, si oppongono solo per mera convenienza elettorale


----------



## Andris (5 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come già detto, a me, da vaccinato, la cosa che fa più paura è il fatto che a volere obbligo e rigore siano i delinquenti di PD e Forza Italia.


più roberto (senza) speranza che un anno e mezzo fa ha scritto un libro su come hanno sconfitto il virus in Italia con il plauso occidentale
libro fatto sparire alla nuova ondata...ma io ho avuto all'epoca


----------



## Devil man (5 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> più roberto (senza) speranza che un anno e mezzo fa ha scritto un libro su come hanno sconfitto il virus in Italia con il plauso occidentale
> libro fatto sparire alla nuova ondata...ma io ho avuto


ci sono ancora molte copie a giro


----------



## Andris (5 Gennaio 2022)

ieri dicevo del boom per la cabina di regia, la cifra di 200.000 è stata superata in Regno Unito per la prima volta.
erano già a oltre 14.000 ricoveri, bisogna aspettare il nuovo aggiornamento
Johnson resiste a fare altre restrizioni, a parte la mascherina obbligatoria a scuola che noi abbiamo sempre avuto peraltro

vediamo qui


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica e dal CorSera in edicola, si va verso l'obbligo vaccinale per tutti i soggetti di età superiore ai 60 anni. Attualmente sono 1,5 mln i cittadini maturi no vax. Ma continua la battaglia per il super green pass per lavorare: PD e Forza Italia insistono per il massimo rigore. Lega e M5S si oppongono.


Sacrosanto, visto che gli over 60 no vax costituiscono una porzione parecchio importante di ricoveri TI e morti.
Io sarei anche stufo di limitare la mia vita per proteggere sta gente, infatti ho smesso di farlo. 
Per quanto riguarda gli argomenti di persuasione, voglio vederli a fare i duri e puri qualora l'erogazione dell'assegno pensionistico fosse subordinata al green pass  non mi stupirebbe se andassero in questa direzione, di fatto rendendolo obbligatorio senza bisogno di multe.
A coloro che preferiranno fare la fame senza un soldo piuttosto che vaccinarsi, i miei piu sinceri complimenti per essersi almeno dimostrati coerenti fino in fondo.


----------



## hakaishin (5 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sacrosanto, visto che gli over 60 no vax costituiscono una porzione parecchio importante di ricoveri TI e morti.
> Io sarei anche stufo di limitare la mia vita per proteggere sta gente, infatti ho smesso di farlo.
> Per quanto riguarda gli argomenti di persuasione, voglio vederli a fare i duri e puri qualora l'erogazione dell'assegno pensionistico fosse subordinata al green pass  non mi stupirebbe se andassero in questa direzione, di fatto rendendolo obbligatorio senza bisogno di multe.
> A coloro che preferiranno fare la fame senza un soldo piuttosto che vaccinarsi, i miei piu sinceri complimenti per essersi almeno dimostrati coerenti fino in fondo.


Mi fai paura. Veramente


----------



## gabri65 (5 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sacrosanto, visto che gli over 60 no vax costituiscono una porzione parecchio importante di ricoveri TI e morti.
> Io sarei anche stufo di limitare la mia vita per proteggere sta gente, infatti ho smesso di farlo.
> Per quanto riguarda gli argomenti di persuasione, voglio vederli a fare i duri e puri qualora l'erogazione dell'assegno pensionistico fosse subordinata al green pass  non mi stupirebbe se andassero in questa direzione, di fatto rendendolo obbligatorio senza bisogno di multe.
> A coloro che preferiranno fare la fame senza un soldo piuttosto che vaccinarsi, i miei piu sinceri complimenti per essersi almeno dimostrati coerenti fino in fondo.



Ma bravo, tu dagli anche suggerimenti.

Questi sistematicamente leggono MW e applicano quello che viene scritto, dando in genere prerogativa ai post dove ci sono più faccine sorridenti.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sacrosanto, visto che gli over 60 no vax costituiscono una porzione parecchio importante di ricoveri TI e morti.
> Io sarei anche stufo di limitare la mia vita per proteggere sta gente, infatti ho smesso di farlo.
> Per quanto riguarda gli argomenti di persuasione, voglio vederli a fare i duri e puri qualora l'erogazione dell'assegno pensionistico fosse subordinata al green pass  non mi stupirebbe se andassero in questa direzione, di fatto rendendolo obbligatorio senza bisogno di multe.
> A coloro che preferiranno fare la fame senza un soldo piuttosto che vaccinarsi, i miei piu sinceri complimenti per essersi almeno dimostrati coerenti fino in fondo.


bho.. fanno i vigliacchi infami
e si scrive che sono coerenti..

Ma se vogliono obbligare le persone..
Perché!? Perché ?? non mettono questo benedetto OBBLIGO vaccinale!! e sì che è alla luce del sole la loro irresponsabilità nel prendersi le colpe!! Io bho.. Italia è il paese più strano del mondo!! Pure i complimenti... Wuao !!


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Gennaio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> bho.. fanno i vigliacchi infami
> e si scrive che sono coerenti..
> 
> Ma se vogliono obbligare le persone..
> Perché!? Perché ?? non mettono questo benedetto OBBLIGO vaccinale!! e sì che è alla luce del sole la loro irresponsabilità nel prendersi le colpe!! Io bho.. Italia è il paese più strano del mondo!! Pure i complimenti... Wuao !!


Era chiaramente una battuta, dai.
Io comunque sono favorevole all'obbligo, però al contempo mi ritengo una persona corretta e coerente e quindi sottolineo 2 cose 

1) I vaccini vanno aggiornati, questi van bene per tamponare il sistema sanitario ma serve un vaccino sterilizzante 
2) Lo stato deve prendersi carico di risarcimenti per eventuali danni


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Era chiaramente una battuta, dai.
> Io comunque sono favorevole all'obbligo, però al contempo mi ritengo una persona corretta e coerente e quindi sottolineo 2 cose
> 
> 1) I vaccini vanno aggiornati, questi van bene per tamponare il sistema sanitario ma serve un vaccino sterilizzante
> 2) Lo stato deve prendersi carico di risarcimenti per eventuali danni


Ok resta il fatto che sono meschini
e se non usano obbligo.. vuol dire che o sanno qualcosa che non ci dicono o vogliono 0 responsabilità.. a prescindere!
e sono quelli che dovrebbero dirigere il nostro paese

dovremmo veramente organizzarci nel stare un mese a casa x sciopero.. perché questi non si dimettono


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Gennaio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> bho.. fanno i vigliacchi infami
> e si scrive che sono coerenti..
> 
> Ma se vogliono obbligare le persone..
> *Perché!? Perché ?? non mettono questo benedetto OBBLIGO vaccinale!! *e sì che è alla luce del sole la loro irresponsabilità nel prendersi le colpe!! Io bho.. Italia è il paese più strano del mondo!! Pure i complimenti... Wuao !!




Magari il motivo si troverà proprio all'interno dei contratti (rigorosamente oscurati) con le case farmaceutiche.
Ancora vorrei capire il perchè io debba fidarmi ciecamente anche delle parti contrattuali oscurate.


----------



## Andris (5 Gennaio 2022)

leggendo gli articoli non vanno d'accordo in nulla i partiti al governo.
forse ma proprio forse vaccinare dai sessantenni in poi mette d'accordo o meglio c'è chi l'accetta per non avere l'alternativa più estesa
fate una legge elettorale per dare la maggioranza seria che sono anni che l'evitate, poi si vota e basta
in quali paesi c'è un governo composto da persone che non vanno d'accordo in niente ?


----------



## hakaishin (5 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma bravo, tu dagli anche suggerimenti.
> 
> Questi sistematicamente leggono MW e applicano quello che viene scritto, dando in genere prerogativa ai post dove ci sono più faccine sorridenti.


Che schifo…


----------



## Andris (5 Gennaio 2022)

ecco qua:

*"Si ragiona anche su ulteriori restrizioni per gli stadi: oggi la capienza è al 50%, ma potrebbe scendere ancora, come pure non si esclude la chiusura totale degli impianti sulla falsariga delle analoghe decisioni che si stanno prendendo in Germania."*

la fatto la cermania !!!
si copia anche senza la Merkel

ricapitoliamo: obbligo ffp2, settimana dopo capienza 50%, settimana dopo capienza scesa o porte chiuse

gare svolte con queste regole ?
ZERO

rilanciano da soli senza dati in mano, del resto il ministro dello Sport praticamente non esiste da anni


----------



## Raryof (5 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ecco qua:
> 
> *"Si ragiona anche su ulteriori restrizioni per gli stadi: oggi la capienza è al 50%, ma potrebbe scendere ancora, come pure non si esclude la chiusura totale degli impianti sulla falsariga delle analoghe decisioni che si stanno prendendo in Germania."*
> 
> ...


Con le regolamentazioni prepandemia non si sarebbe potuta ospitare nemmeno l'olimpiade invernale di Milano Cortina e ancora vi fate domande?
E' un governicchio che va a tentoni tenuto in piedi dall'emergenza infinita e dal classico "lo fanno tutti quindi va bene", noi però facciamo come fanno gli altri però deluxe, così è anche meglio.
Per me si stanno mettendo in una brutta strada oppure le elezioni del PdR hanno fatto perdere un po' di tranquillità visto che comunque vada il governo salterà e già ora non c'è compattezza perché con un obbligo vaccinale su larga scala credo che la Lega potrebbe davvero diventare l'ennesima costola del pd, questo solo per assecondare la corsa del Silvietto al colle.
Elezione del PdR e poi elezioni, fine, nessuna toppa, nessuna perdita di tempo, "vite vite...".


----------



## Marilson (5 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sacrosanto, visto che gli over 60 no vax costituiscono una porzione parecchio importante di ricoveri TI e morti.
> Io sarei anche stufo di limitare la mia vita per proteggere sta gente, infatti ho smesso di farlo.
> Per quanto riguarda gli argomenti di persuasione, voglio vederli a fare i duri e puri qualora l'erogazione dell'assegno pensionistico fosse subordinata al green pass  non mi stupirebbe se andassero in questa direzione, di fatto rendendolo obbligatorio senza bisogno di multe.
> A coloro che preferiranno fare la fame senza un soldo piuttosto che vaccinarsi, i miei piu sinceri complimenti per essersi almeno dimostrati coerenti fino in fondo.


sono d'accordo


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Che schifo…


Si chiama pragmatismo, è il mio mestiere.
Chiamala deformazione professionale!


----------



## Andris (5 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Si chiama pragmatismo, è il mio mestiere.
> Chiamala deformazione professionale!


manca il 35% che non ha fatto la terza dose ed è con la protezione scaduta, ti interessi del 10% che non ha la prima dose di cui metà fa tamponi ogni due giorni.
ti sembra una scelta opportuna ?
io mi preoccuperei del contrario...considera che nel 10% stanno pure quelli non vaccinabili e che hanno avuto il covid


----------



## hakaishin (5 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Si chiama pragmatismo, è il mio mestiere.
> Chiamala deformazione professionale!


No consentimi. Tu vai oltre al pragmatismo. Dici cose che mi fanno rabbrividire.
Mi spiace perché ti stimo ed è sempre un piacere leggerti soprattutto sulla politica ma sulla pandemia la questione ti sta sfuggendo completamente di mano..


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> No consentimi. Tu vai oltre al pragmatismo. Dici cose che mi fanno rabbrividire.
> Mi spiace perché ti stimo ed è sempre un piacere leggerti soprattutto sulla politica ma sulla pandemia la questione ti sta sfuggendo completamente di mano..


Sulla pandemia ho sicuramente opinioni forti, ma non sono altro che il contraltare di ben altre opinioni forti che leggo ogni tanto qui dentro e che fanno rabbrividire anche me.
Si tratta di un gioco da giocare in due  

Detto ciò ti ringrazio dei complimenti sul resto!


----------



## Andris (5 Gennaio 2022)

colpo di scena, apertura alla DAD a scuola !

*"Tre settimane di DAD per vaccinare gli studenti"*

ovviamente c'è il coccodrillo vaccinale dentro...per contrastare l'ideologia scolastica serve qualcosa di altrettanto forte


----------



## hakaishin (5 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sulla pandemia ho sicuramente opinioni forti, ma non sono altro che il contraltare di ben altre opinioni forti che leggo ogni tanto qui dentro e che fanno rabbrividire anche me.
> Si tratta di un gioco da giocare in due
> 
> Detto ciò ti ringrazio dei complimenti sul resto!


La pensava così pure un austriaco che amava la Baviera negli anni 30…..
La perla sulla pensione subordinata al vaccino è roba da Unione sovietica più pura. Ma dai


----------



## Andris (5 Gennaio 2022)

*Meloni giù dura:*

"*Il governo ha sbagliato tutto nel contrasto all'epidemia,* come Fratelli d'Italia ha disperatamente tentato di far capire in ogni sede.

Concentrare tutte le energie solo sui vaccini è la scelta più facile, ma non la più efficace

E ora ne vediamo i disastrosi risultati: impennata di contagi e di morti. Il problema è che per non ammettere di aver sbagliato questi incapaci, invece di cambiare rotta, continuano imperterriti per la loro strada: obbligo vaccinale per lavorare, iper mega green pass.
*Ma continuano a non fare nulla per potenziare i mezzi pubblici; per la ventilazione meccanica controllata, per sostenere le aziende a sanificare i posti di lavoro, per mettere in sicurezza gli anziani (secondo i dati dell'Iss l'età media dei decessi è di circa 80 anni), per controllare i confini; per sostenere le cure domiciliari; per potenziare la sanità pubblica; per garantire trasparenza sui vaccini. 

È questo il "modello Italia" tanto decantato dai menestrelli del governo dei migliori?
Perché non è serio né responsabile far finta che vada tutto bene mentre la situazione precipita"*.


----------



## hakaishin (5 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Meloni giù dura:*
> 
> "*Il governo ha sbagliato tutto nel contrasto all'epidemia,* come Fratelli d'Italia ha disperatamente tentato di far capire in ogni sede.
> 
> ...


Ma stia zitta pure lei ormai…sono un circo


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> La pensava così pure un austriaco che amava la Baviera negli anni 30…..
> La perla sulla pensione subordinata al vaccino è roba da Unione sovietica più pura. Ma dai


Ahi ahi, la reductio ad hitlerum è una brutta fallacia retorica per sminuire un interlocutore... 

Comunque, tornando seri: se vuoi mettere un obbligo bene o male lo subordini alla possibilità di una prestazione lavorativa, come si sta facendo con il green pass.
Se però ti rivolgi ad una platea di over 60 composta in gran parte da pensionati, come puoi "punirli" se non rispettano l'obbligo?
Io non vedo tutta sta differenza tra il congelare l'assegno pensionistico o sottoporli a 500 (numero a caso) euro di multa al mese.
Anche perchè tra l'altro la pensione la puoi "congelare" ridando tutti gli arretrati quando il cittadino si conforma all'obbligo, di fatto non perde nulla ma semplicemente gli vengono sospesi gli emolumenti. 
Viviamo in una società dove ci sono delle regole, queste regole sono atte a tutelare il singolo (perchè se hai più di 60 anni e non sei vaccinato metti a rischio prima di tutto te stesso) e in secondo luogo la comunità (riducendo il carico sugli ospedali).
Se il buonsenso non si rivela sufficiente, è giusto che si intervenga con il bastone, non solo con la carota.
Non si tratta più di "libertà" a mio modo di vedere, è una parola impegnativa con cui ci si riempe la bocca con troppa facilità e che viene usata in modo distorto per promuovere il piu totale menefreghismo ed egoismo. 
Delle morti evitabili sono un danno prima di tutto per lo stato, è normale che il paese cerchi di tutelarsi e una volta provato che il vaccino riduce morti ed ospedalizzazioni (e gli ospedalizzati costano, parecchio, soprattutto quelli in TI, ben piu dei morti...) è normale si spinga in quella direzione.
Chi finora non ha ceduto, lo farà per il proprio bene più avanti quando il rapporto costi/benefici della mancata vaccinazione inizierà a pendere troppo da una parte.

Questo è purissimo pragmatismo, e non credere che i nostri politici, dati alla mano, non la pensino così.
Loro non lo dicono perchè gli fanno gola i voti dei no vax (soprattutto da una certa parte politica), ma la pensano come me perchè sanno come funziona lo stato e quanto costa questa pandemia.
Un ricoverato in TI costa migliaia di euro al giorno da mantenere, una dose di vaccino sono 20 euro e riduci drasticamente il rischio (annullandolo di fatto sotto i 50 anni e senza gravi comorbità): il nodo è tutto qua e nella saturazione del sistema sanitario. 
Se il costo da pagare per sostenere il purissimo buonsenso è essere dipinto come un mostro dittatore sanguinario schiavo delle elite, è un prezzo che pago volentieri: ho fatto molto di peggio in carriera


----------



## Andris (5 Gennaio 2022)

per mostrare quanto sia assurda la propaganda sui vaccini dei bambini, si smentiscono persino tra titolo e articolo

"bambini ricoverati raddoppiati e terapie intensive triplicate"

poi scorri e leggi che il 62% è in età non vaccinabile (0-4 anni), dunque non c'entra nulla con la vaccinazione, e che in terapia intensiva ce ne siano 6 in totale in Italia con altre problematiche

se ti fermi al titolo però dovresti correre con tuo figlio all'hub vaccinale...


----------



## Devil man (5 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Meloni giù dura:*
> 
> "*Il governo ha sbagliato tutto nel contrasto all'epidemia,* come Fratelli d'Italia ha disperatamente tentato di far capire in ogni sede.
> 
> ...


I mezzi pubblici per lei sono una fissazione...


----------



## Andris (5 Gennaio 2022)

*partita la cabina di regia alle 15

"Pd, Iv e Fi sono a favore dell'obbligo di vaccini, così come il ministro della Salute Roberto Speranza*,* mentre la Lega apre all'obbligo, ma solo per gli over 60. 

Molti dubbi sembrano invece solcare il M5s, che ha al suo interno diverse posizioni: *

"Appare paradossale ragionare di obbligo vaccinale quando anche coloro che si rendono disponibili per la terza dose incontrano difficoltà a farla in tempi brevi",

ha detto ieri Giuseppe Conte

*Il Super green pass per tutti i lavoratori vede la contrarietà della Lega, non convince il M5S e suscita dubbi anche nel Pd"*


----------



## vota DC (5 Gennaio 2022)

Così finisce la pagliacciata delle liberatorie e finalmente mettono l'obbligo a una categoria che è vulnerabile. Da notare come il draghiano Giorgetti fa guerriglia contro questo provvedimento dopo mesi che lo pompano come persona sensata....era ai margini già durante il governo gialloverde perché portavoce di prenditori incapaci di fare impresa e agnellume vario.


----------



## diavolo (5 Gennaio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> I mezzi pubblici per lei sono una fissazione...


Sui mezzi pubblici ha ragione.


----------



## princeps (5 Gennaio 2022)

sto male dall'ansia...piuttosto faccio l'eremita segregato ma non voglio farmi inoculare in maniera obbligatoria


----------



## Mika (5 Gennaio 2022)

Mio padre è stato ricoverato per covid-19, oggi per la seconda volta in sei giorni l'abbiamo mandato in ospedale perché non riusciva a muoversi, hanno riscontrato un interessamento una lieve polmonite da covid ma i parametri sono tutti buoni, ha tantissima debolezza e ha chiesto lui di rimanere ricoverato per farsi curare bene visto che non riesce nemmeno a stare seduto. Ad oggi non è grave ma sarà tenuto sotto osservazioni, con farmaci e con flebo per la debolezza fisica e muscolare. 

Mi sono pentito di non averlo convinto a vaccinarsi, ma aveva paura, sentiva i TG dei morti per vaccini, medici che dicevano che non è sicuro ecc ecc, questa estate avevamo prenotato la vaccinazione ma poi ha cambiato idea. Ho paura però... questo si.


----------



## Raryof (5 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *partita la cabina di regia alle 15
> 
> "Pd, Iv e Fi sono a favore dell'obbligo di vaccini, così come il ministro della Salute Roberto Speranza*,* mentre la Lega apre all'obbligo, ma solo per gli over 60.
> 
> ...


Vediamo se la Lega ha le palle adesso.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Gennaio 2022)

princeps ha scritto:


> sto male dall'ansia...piuttosto faccio l'eremita segregato ma non voglio farmi inoculare in maniera obbligatoria


Sei ultrasessantenne? Comunque pare che prenderanno comunque di mira i lavoratori e i pensionati. Se sei un nullafacente, non ti stanno a controllare in pratica a meno che non ti entrano dentro casa. Questi maledetti sono capaci di tutto.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Gennaio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Mio padre è stato ricoverato per covid-19, oggi per la seconda volta in sei giorni l'abbiamo mandato in ospedale perché non riusciva a muoversi, hanno riscontrato un interessamento una lieve polmonite da covid ma i parametri sono tutti buoni, ha tantissima debolezza e ha chiesto lui di rimanere ricoverato per farsi curare bene visto che non riesce nemmeno a stare seduto. Ad oggi non è grave ma sarà tenuto sotto osservazioni, con farmaci e con flebo per la debolezza fisica e muscolare.
> 
> Mi sono pentito di non averlo convinto a vaccinarsi, ma aveva paura, sentiva i TG dei morti per vaccini, medici che dicevano che non è sicuro ecc ecc, questa estate avevamo prenotato la vaccinazione ma poi ha cambiato idea. Ho paura però... questo si.


Tanti auguri a tuo papà. Finchè non lo intubano, comunque, non dovresti avere paura.


----------



## gabri65 (5 Gennaio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Mio padre è stato ricoverato per covid-19, oggi per la seconda volta in sei giorni l'abbiamo mandato in ospedale perché non riusciva a muoversi, hanno riscontrato un interessamento una lieve polmonite da covid ma i parametri sono tutti buoni, ha tantissima debolezza e ha chiesto lui di rimanere ricoverato per farsi curare bene visto che non riesce nemmeno a stare seduto. Ad oggi non è grave ma sarà tenuto sotto osservazioni, con farmaci e con flebo per la debolezza fisica e muscolare.
> 
> Mi sono pentito di non averlo convinto a vaccinarsi, ma aveva paura, sentiva i TG dei morti per vaccini, medici che dicevano che non è sicuro ecc ecc, questa estate avevamo prenotato la vaccinazione ma poi ha cambiato idea. Ho paura però... questo si.



E' stato solo sfortunato. Abbiamo visto come questo vairus non fa male in media, poi a qualcuno certamente dà un po' più fastidio. Forza e coraggio.


----------



## princeps (5 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sei ultrasessantenne? Comunque pare che prenderanno comunque di mira i lavoratori e i pensionati. Se sei un nullafacente, non ti stanno a controllare in pratica a meno che non ti entrano dentro casa. Questi maledetti sono capaci di tutto.


Ho meno di 30 anni, ho letto che il PD sta facendo di tutto per metterlo "erga omnes" (per tutti i maggiori di 18 anni)

il lavoro pazienza....


----------



## Andris (5 Gennaio 2022)

princeps ha scritto:


> Ho meno di 30 anni, ho letto che il PD sta facendo di tutto per metterlo "erga omnes" (per tutti i maggiori di 18 anni)
> 
> il lavoro pazienza....


può essere che portano il massimo per far accettare una parte, come per una trattativa che dici un prezzo gonfiato per arrivare a quello che vuoi.
già così la Lega ha detto ok per over60, se non avessero parlato di obbligo non credo avrebbero detto questo

settimana scorsa parlavano di super green pass ed ora non convince neanche loro

tutti giochetti di palazzo sulla vita delle persone


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (5 Gennaio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Mio padre è stato ricoverato per covid-19, oggi per la seconda volta in sei giorni l'abbiamo mandato in ospedale perché non riusciva a muoversi, hanno riscontrato un interessamento una lieve polmonite da covid ma i parametri sono tutti buoni, ha tantissima debolezza e ha chiesto lui di rimanere ricoverato per farsi curare bene visto che non riesce nemmeno a stare seduto. Ad oggi non è grave ma sarà tenuto sotto osservazioni, con farmaci e con flebo per la debolezza fisica e muscolare.
> 
> Mi sono pentito di non averlo convinto a vaccinarsi, ma aveva paura, sentiva i TG dei morti per vaccini, medici che dicevano che non è sicuro ecc ecc, questa estate avevamo prenotato la vaccinazione ma poi ha cambiato idea. Ho paura però... questo si.



Spero che si riprenda al più presto. Da quel che dicono, se fosse vaccinato però l'avrebbe preso in maniera lieve.


----------



## hakaishin (5 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ahi ahi, la reductio ad hitlerum è una brutta fallacia retorica per sminuire un interlocutore...
> 
> Comunque, tornando seri: se vuoi mettere un obbligo bene o male lo subordini alla possibilità di una prestazione lavorativa, come si sta facendo con il green pass.
> Se però ti rivolgi ad una platea di over 60 composta in gran parte da pensionati, come puoi "punirli" se non rispettano l'obbligo?
> ...


Non ti voglio sminuire ma ribadisco fai paura e spero tu non pensi veramente certe cose o spero tu non ti possa mai avvicinare a qualsivoglia posizione di comando


----------



## Raryof (5 Gennaio 2022)

princeps ha scritto:


> Ho meno di 30 anni, ho letto che il PD sta facendo di tutto per metterlo "erga omnes" (per tutti i maggiori di 18 anni)
> 
> il lavoro pazienza....


Io sono molto curioso e vorrei anche capire come poi ne uscirebbero (a meno che non si voglia lasciare l'obbligo finché non sarà finita la sperimentazione, così poi l'obbligo avverrà naturalmente..)
Ah scusate, è vero che abbiamo a che fare con dei criminali.
Comunque rimango della mia idea, se passa l'obbligo per tutti i maggiorenni salta il governo ora altrimenti salterà più avanti, non ci vorrà troppo, a meno che la Lega non voglia diventare a tutti gli effetti costola del pd e perdere ancora più consensi solo per andare dietro un dittatoriello mandatoci da Bruxelles e con la faccia cattiva da vecchio rintronato.


----------



## hakaishin (5 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *partita la cabina di regia alle 15
> 
> "Pd, Iv e Fi sono a favore dell'obbligo di vaccini, così come il ministro della Salute Roberto Speranza*,* mentre la Lega apre all'obbligo, ma solo per gli over 60.
> 
> ...


Speranza comunque va soppresso


----------



## Devil man (5 Gennaio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Sui mezzi pubblici ha ragione.


si ma non esistono solo quelli... è un martello parla solo di quello sapendo che non la ca-a nessuno


----------



## Andris (5 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Speranza comunque va soppresso


fortissimo che sui siti ci sono i partiti e poi Speranza
un partito inesistente, una persona appoggiata solo da Mattarella


----------



## hakaishin (5 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> fortissimo che sui siti ci sono i partiti e poi Speranza
> un partito inesistente, una persona appoggiata solo da Mattarella


Questo è un ********..sta lì senza nessun motivo ma come fa?


----------



## Devil man (5 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ahi ahi, la reductio ad hitlerum è una brutta fallacia retorica per sminuire un interlocutore...
> 
> Comunque, tornando seri: se vuoi mettere un obbligo bene o male lo subordini alla possibilità di una prestazione lavorativa, come si sta facendo con il green pass.
> Se però ti rivolgi ad una platea di over 60 composta in gran parte da pensionati, come puoi "punirli" se non rispettano l'obbligo?
> ...


la reductio ad hitlerum viene spesso usata per tirare in ballo i regimi fascisti e nazisti, ma purtroppo *qui si cominciano a vedere analogie terrifiche... tipo gente che si da fuoco in Australia per via delle restrizioni ( leggo ogni giorno di persone che si vogliono suicidare se viene messo l'obbligo vaccinale... ) scene da piazza tienanmen o quando i buddisti si davano fuoco per protesta..

Il regime nazista fu notoriamente molto salutista*, implementando la ricerca per le cure contro il cancro e il tifo. E quest’ultima malattia era associata a *ebrei e polacchi,* che quindi andavano internati in quanto portatori di quei mali (fra le altre cose).

Ora sappiamo che un non vaccinato contagia quanto un vaccinato. E comunque un vaccinato non dovrebbe temere nulla, altrimenti che si è vaccinato a fare?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Gennaio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Spero che si riprenda al più presto. Da quel che dicono, se fosse vaccinato però l'avrebbe preso in maniera lieve.


Mi dispiace per la situazione
però dici bene.. dicono 
perché se no non esisterebbero TI 
e morti da terza vaccinazione..
e loro purtroppo anche se li vogliono ignorare
ESISTONO e non sto a dire a quei sfortunati che gli è capitato qualcos'altro di negativo per questa cosiddetto buon senso ( in Italia sul serio ci credete veramente? chiedo ehh perché per me su 60 milioni i reali motivi son ben altri che la collettività ) quindi è un giro di roulette ragazzi


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Gennaio 2022)

Poi la realtà e che non cambierà niente neppure con il 100% di vaccinazione a parte che i criminali avranno quello che vogliono.. bho sembra che il loro obiettivo sia la modifica del codice genetico a questo punto  visto che si insiste sui fallimenti.. non solo nostro ma anche di altre nazioni


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Gennaio 2022)

princeps ha scritto:


> sto male dall'ansia...piuttosto faccio l'eremita segregato ma non voglio farmi inoculare in maniera obbligatoria



Più che altro se si apre a questo tipo di obbligo, si apre la strada in futuro per altre schifezze


----------



## hakaishin (5 Gennaio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> la reductio ad hitlerum viene spesso usata per tirare in ballo i regimi fascisti e nazisti, ma purtroppo *qui si cominciano a vedere analogie terrifiche... tipo gente che si da fuoco in Australia per via delle restrizioni ( leggo ogni giorno di persone che si vogliono suicidare se viene messo l'obbligo vaccinale... ) scene da piazza tienanmen o quando i buddisti si davano fuoco per protesta..
> 
> Il regime nazista fu notoriamente molto salutista*, implementando la ricerca per le cure contro il cancro e il tifo. E quest’ultima malattia era associata a *ebrei e polacchi,* che quindi andavano internati in quanto portatori di quei mali (fra le altre cose).
> 
> Ora sappiamo che un non vaccinato contagia quanto un vaccinato. E comunque un vaccinato non dovrebbe temere nulla, altrimenti che si è vaccinato a fare?


Game set e match


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non ti voglio sminuire ma ribadisco fai paura e spero tu non pensi veramente certe cose o spero *tu non ti possa mai avvicinare a qualsivoglia posizione di comando*


Non serve lo faccia io, guarda chi c'è al governo e aspetta qualche mese. 
E non credere cambi qualcosa nel remoto caso andasse al governo il cdx, quando comandi vengono fuori le vere magagne e crollano gli slogan (guarda il M5S!).
Se il cdx fosse al potere in questo momento, farebbero le stesse identiche cose che sta facendo Draghi. Pure la meloni!


----------



## Andris (5 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non serve lo faccia io, guarda chi c'è al governo e aspetta qualche mese.
> E non credere cambi qualcosa nel remoto caso andasse al governo il cdx, quando comandi vengono fuori le vere magagne e crollano gli slogan (guarda il M5S!).
> Se il cdx fosse al potere in questo momento, farebbero le stesse identiche cose che sta facendo Draghi. Pure la meloni!


mah, non mi risulta che tutti i governi europei facciano le stesse cose
è un anno che a Madrid non vogliono sentire parlare di green pass e hanno più vaccinati di noi senza minacciare nessuno
giusto per fare un esempio, ma su 27 paesi trovi veramente moltissime differenze
per non parlare dei conservatori inglesi e repubblicani americani...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non serve lo faccia io, guarda chi c'è al governo e aspetta qualche mese.
> E non credere cambi qualcosa nel remoto caso andasse al governo il cdx, quando comandi vengono fuori le vere magagne e crollano gli slogan (guarda il M5S!).
> *Se il cdx fosse al potere in questo momento, farebbero le stesse identiche cose che sta facendo Draghi. Pure la meloni!*



Questo è indubbio, la differenza però è che almeno ci sarebbe un'opposizione politica e mediatica, ci sarebbero manifestazioni antifasciste in piazza delle varie sardine e i social imploderebbero dalla continua indignazione per le norme discriminatorie. Quello che voglio vedere è proprio un governo Salvini della peggior specie con green pass e vaccini per vedere il riposizionamento di tutti i media e del popolo "woke"


----------



## Andris (5 Gennaio 2022)

*Pd rilancia: almeno obbligo over 50*


che vergogna, mercanteggiano con l'età sulla vita delle persone !!!

hanno portato a dire sì over 60 ma non è abbastanza, luridi

giustamente nella loro mente contorta a 60 anni prendi pochi lavoratori, a 50 di più e allora scendiamo

e non sarebbero contenti ugualmente, tra qualche settimana ci riproveranno


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Pd rilancia: almeno obbligo over 50*
> 
> 
> che vergogna, mercanteggiano con l'età sulla vita delle persone !!!
> ...



Facciamo over 55, ultima offerta


----------



## Prealpi (5 Gennaio 2022)

Sembra una compravendita, ma scherziamo, qui non c'è nessuna ragione scientifica


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Gennaio 2022)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Sembra una compravendita, ma scherziamo, qui non c'è nessuna ragione scientifica


C'è mai stata logica?
C'è mai stata scienza?


----------



## gabri65 (5 Gennaio 2022)

Faranno come l'immunità di gregge, stavolta a scendere.

Io ne ho abbastanza di questi, da anni e anni.

Schifosi. Ma la colpa sappiamo benissimo di chi è.


----------



## Raryof (5 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Pd rilancia: almeno obbligo over 50*
> 
> 
> che vergogna, mercanteggiano con l'età sulla vita delle persone !!!
> ...


Politica del chiacchiericcio, politica della paura, tipico del pd e degli incapaci.
Qualsiasi obbligo con quella roba è una vigliaccata, che venga fatto a tutti o che venga fatto solamente ad over 50, perché vi dà la linea usata da 'sti incapaci, facciamo presa sulle menti sparlando di obblighi totali e poi caliamo facendo passare un obbligo specifico, inutile e provocatorio per over 50 come una misura minima, quasi obbligata perché comunque non è passato l'obbligo megatotale.
Un vero schifo, così si fa politica in Italia, ma spero saltino comunque, sono proprio i 50 enni quelli più tosti mentre i giovani, solitamente, possono fare giusto le sardine piddine, chiedere un presidente donna, robe inutili, tipico del perbenismo spiccio attuale quando nelle alte camere del potere è un fascismo unico, protetto da un'informazione distopica che rispetto all'istituto Luce di un tempo è molto peggiore, più dinamica, più comprata, più vile.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Gennaio 2022)

Paradossalmente, salvo giri di frittata, gli unici ad opporsi a questo schifo di obblighi totalmente anti-scientifici sono i grillini. Perfino, la Lega si è inchinata al PD dicendo si agli obblighi, a patto che siano solo agli over 60. LOL. Come vi dicevo, essere no-vax è tipo una religione per questa gente e non c'è poltrona che tenga, però aspettiamo e vediamo... 

Se rimangono coerenti nell'opporsi a questa cosa, sarebbe forse la prima e unica cosa sacrosanta fatta da quando solo al governo. Non che gli altri partiti abbiano fatto di più eh...


----------



## Andris (5 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Paradossalmente, salvo giri di frittata, gli unici ad opporsi a questo schifo di obblighi totalmente anti-scientifici sono i grillini. Perfino, la Lega si è inchinata al PD dicendo si agli obblighi, a patto che siano solo agli over 60. LOL. Come vi dicevo, essere no-vax è tipo una religione per questa gente e non c'è poltrona che tenga, però aspettiamo e vediamo...
> 
> Se rimangono coerenti nell'opporsi a questa cosa, sarebbe forse la prima e unica cosa sacrosanta fatta da quando solo al governo. Non che gli altri partiti abbiano fatto di più eh...


se restassero coerenti non passerebbe, visto che in parlamento senza di loro non può passare niente
il problema è proprio è che non tengono mai il punto, se non questo dannato reddito di cittadinanza o super bonus


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Faranno come l'immunità di gregge, stavolta a scendere.
> 
> Io ne ho abbastanza di questi, da anni e anni.
> 
> Schifosi. Ma la colpa sappiamo benissimo di chi è.



Ovviamente.
Inizieranno con gli over 60,poi over 50,poi over 40 fin ad accerchiare tutti.
Modo di fare infame.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Gennaio 2022)

*Da quanto è emerso alle agenzie di stampa: si parla di obbligo vaccinale agli over 50.*


----------



## fabri47 (5 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> se restassero coerenti non passerebbe, visto che in parlamento senza di loro non può passare niente
> il problema è proprio è che non tengono mai il punto, se non questo dannato reddito di cittadinanza o super bonus


Non è proprio così. Lega, PD e FI uniti superanno il M5S. Mettiamoci pure LEU.


----------



## Andris (5 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non è proprio così. Lega, PD e FI uniti superanno il M5S. Mettiamoci pure LEU.


intendevo m5s e lega insieme, come erano fino a qualche giorno fa contrari al super green pass


----------



## Raryof (5 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ovviamente.
> Inizieranno con gli over 60,poi over 50,poi over 40 fin ad accerchiare tutti.
> Modo di fare infame.


Niente di più vile, del resto c'è il più vile di tutti al governo.
Giocano con la salute degli italiani, ci manca solo la monetina, assurdo.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Da quanto è emerso alle agenzie di stampa: si parla di obbligo vaccinale agli over 50.*


Bell'inciucio Lega-PD. Complimenti! L'importante è salvaguardare la poltrona del dittatore non eletto.


----------



## gabri65 (5 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Da quanto è emerso alle agenzie di stampa: si parla di obbligo vaccinale agli over 50.*



Lo scopo finale è togliere lo zero. Ci arrivano, uh se ci arrivano.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Lo scopo finale è togliere lo zero. Ci arrivano, uh se ci arrivano.


Ci prendono per il culo in modo legalizzato ormai.
Potevano esentare i 90enni accompagnati dai genitori, già che si trovavano.
Tanto tra obblighi ,vincoli e sine qua non questo hanno fatto. 

Si salva giusto la chiesa. 
Mi faccio prete quasi quasi..


----------



## Raryof (5 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Lo scopo finale è togliere lo zero. Ci arrivano, uh se ci arrivano.


Lo scopo finale è far passare robe immonde come normali, quasi cicliche, semplicemente arrivando ad un accordo tra i vari inciucioni, quindi la Lega è complice e questo governo non sta governando nulla, stanno semplicemente giocando con la salute delle persone ben consci di poter, più avanti, arrivare a misure ancora più dure, non necessariamente riguardanti il vaccino.
E' una cessione di libertà, tastano il terreno, tutto qui, si spingono oltre per capire, lo stanno facendo da quasi 2 anni ormai, dovreste averlo capito.


----------



## hakaishin (5 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non serve lo faccia io, guarda chi c'è al governo e aspetta qualche mese.
> E non credere cambi qualcosa nel remoto caso andasse al governo il cdx, quando comandi vengono fuori le vere magagne e crollano gli slogan (guarda il M5S!).
> Se il cdx fosse al potere in questo momento, farebbero le stesse identiche cose che sta facendo Draghi. Pure la meloni!


Probabile, fanno tutti schifo. Ma per me quello che hai detto va decisamente oltre..


----------



## hakaishin (5 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> mah, non mi risulta che tutti i governi europei facciano le stesse cose
> è un anno che a Madrid non vogliono sentire parlare di green pass e hanno più vaccinati di noi senza minacciare nessuno
> giusto per fare un esempio, ma su 27 paesi trovi veramente moltissime differenze
> per non parlare dei conservatori inglesi e repubblicani americani...


Ma ovvio. Noi purtroppo abbiamo il governo dei peggiori altroché 
Siamo il peggio del peggio con una classe politica imbarazzante e un livello culturale bassissimo.
In Francia con 300k contagi non vanno a dire che moriremo tutti come qui da noi.


----------



## hakaishin (5 Gennaio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Questo è indubbio, la differenza però è che almeno ci sarebbe un'opposizione politica e mediatica, ci sarebbero manifestazioni antifasciste in piazza delle varie sardine e i social imploderebbero dalla continua indignazione per le norme discriminatorie. Quello che voglio vedere è proprio un governo Salvini della peggior specie con green pass e vaccini per vedere il riposizionamento di tutti i media e del popolo "woke"


Quoto tutto. Per questo sarebbe importantissimo aversi Silvio pdr


----------



## hakaishin (5 Gennaio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Facciamo over 55, ultima offerta


Può chiamare me solo Otto! No no almeno dieci! Trenta e lode tiè, alla fine la spuntò Filini cit.


----------



## Andris (5 Gennaio 2022)

190.000 contagi durante la cabina di regia 

record biennale ma ho mancato la previsione dell'obiettivo minimo dei 200.000, fuochino


----------



## Andris (5 Gennaio 2022)

*colpo di coda rigoristi secondo Ansa

Super green pass per servizi alla persona *


----------



## gabri65 (5 Gennaio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Lo scopo finale è far passare robe immonde come normali, quasi cicliche, semplicemente arrivando ad un accordo tra i vari inciucioni, quindi la Lega è complice e questo governo non sta governando nulla, stanno semplicemente giocando con la salute delle persone ben consci di poter, più avanti, arrivare a misure ancora più dure, non necessariamente riguardanti il vaccino.
> E' una cessione di libertà, tastano il terreno, tutto qui, si spingono oltre per capire, lo stanno facendo da quasi 2 anni ormai, dovreste averlo capito.



Troppo sedati per reagire.

Abbiamo da tempo i ladri in casa che ci hanno legati al letto, e stanno svuotando l'appartamento di tutti gli averi, mentre gli altri stanno fuori ad aspettare la refurtiva con il sacco aperto.

Prima le mani, poi i piedi, poi bendati e ammutoliti.

E quando la casa sarà vuota, anzi, piena solo di feccia che sarà venuta a bivaccare, poi magari ci renderemo conto che non stavamo giocando a guardie e ladri.


----------



## Andris (5 Gennaio 2022)

attenzione che fino a stasera in consiglio dei ministri non mollano con il super green pass, l'hanno ripreso dal cestino
vediamo chi inglobano


----------



## ILMAGO (5 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> attenzione che fino a stasera in consiglio dei ministri non mollano con il super green pass, l'hanno ripreso dal cestino
> vediamo chi inglobano



Se oltre all'obbligo over 50, includono per tutti sul Super Green Pass anche andare dal parrucchiere a tagliarsi i capelli e all'entrata nei centri commerciali praticamente equivale a mettere l'obbligo... o no? Non sarebbe più facile e diretta come scelta?


----------



## Andris (5 Gennaio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Se oltre all'obbligo over 50, includono per tutti sul Super Green Pass anche andare dal parrucchiere a tagliarsi i capelli e all'entrata nei centri commerciali praticamente equivale a mettere l'obbligo... o no? Non sarebbe più facile e diretta come scelta?


infatti erano alternative, non si sa perchè dal nulla stanno diventando complementari
purtroppo quando anche il primo ministro tifa per queste porcate c'è poco da stare tranquilli


----------



## princeps (5 Gennaio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Se oltre all'obbligo over 50, includono per tutti sul Super Green Pass anche andare dal parrucchiere a tagliarsi i capelli e all'entrata nei centri commerciali praticamente equivale a mettere l'obbligo... o no? Non sarebbe più facile e diretta come scelta?


no perchè se a 20 anni per andare dal parucchiere ci vuole il supergreen pass non ci vado
e nessuno mi multa o mi obbliga a vaccinarmi


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Gennaio 2022)

Mia personale previsione: sarà obbligo per categorie sensibili e over 60 che verrà esteso in un futuro prossimo 1-2 mesi agli over 50.
Non penso andranno oltre, a meno di cataclismi.


----------



## ILMAGO (5 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Mia personale previsione: sarà obbligo per categorie sensibili e over 60 che verrà esteso in un futuro prossimo 1-2 mesi agli over 50.
> Non penso andranno oltre, a meno di cataclismi.



Sono d'accordo, Secondo me stringeranno con l'obbligo over 50 o 60 e in più, per prendere anche una parte di no vax delle età inferiori, implementeranno qualche ulteriore limite alla vita sociale tramite rafforzamento del super green pass. Hanno visto gli Usa, 1 milione di positivi, e devono necessariamente tentare di frenare i numeri sugli ospedali...


----------



## Andris (5 Gennaio 2022)

Giorgetti non era in cabina di regia e sostituito da Garavaglia, Patuanelli sostituito da Dadone

si danno malati...


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Giorgetti non era in cabina di regia e sostituito da Garavaglia, Patuanelli sostituito da Dadone
> 
> si danno malati...


Sfido, avranno fiutato che butta male per la Lega e per gli "aperturisti" e i grandi nomi non vogliono inestarsi caporetto.
Ma se Draghi agisce così è perchè sa che il polso del paese è d'accordo con lui, altrimenti i partiti non gli avrebbero dato il via libera a teoricamente 14-15 mesi alle prossime elezioni e a 3 settimane dal PdR.


----------



## Andris (5 Gennaio 2022)

*Per andare in banca, accedere a servizi della Pa o servizi personali - vedi parrucchieri o estetiste - sarà necessario esibire il Super green pass, ovvero essere vaccinati o guariti dal Covid.*
*É una delle proposte uscite dalla cabina di regia e che dovrebbero approdare nel Cdm. 
Non si è invece parlato di una stretta per accedere agli stadi e ai palazzetti dello sport.*


che roba è ?
senza il vaccino non si può andare in banca o a uno sportello della pubblica amministrazione ?
andare in banca o in uno sportello pubblico è un servizio di base come il supermercato, assurdo


----------



## Andris (5 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sfido, avranno fiutato che butta male per la Lega e per gli "aperturisti" e i grandi nomi non vogliono inestarsi caporetto.
> Ma se Draghi agisce così è perchè sa che il polso del paese è d'accordo con lui, altrimenti i partiti non gli avrebbero dato il via libera a teoricamente 14-15 mesi alle prossime elezioni e a 3 settimane dal PdR.


praticamente l'unica cosa che a fine serata sarebbe pro M5s è una CIRCOLARE pro smart working nella PA, di cui ancora non c'è traccia

ci rendiamo conto ?
il partito con più parlamentari 

come si fa a mandare Dadone contro il male oscuro ?

giornali come Il Sole 24 Ore scrivono con nonchalance

*"A Draghi non sarebbe dispiaciuto il super green pass a tutti i lavoratori"*


----------



## Andris (5 Gennaio 2022)

*"La Lega è contraria all'obbligo vaccinale indiscriminato e propone di utilizzare criteri scientifici e non ideologici: la maggioranza assoluta dei ricoveri in terapia intensiva riguarda persone al di sopra dei 65 anni"*


bene e allora perchè accettate 50 ???
15 anni di differenza significa tante persone in più


----------



## Andris (5 Gennaio 2022)

*Emendamento "Djokovic" in arrivo:*

"Starebbe emergendo un ulteriore problematica derivante dal DL 229/21: le manifestazioni sportive internazionali sul territorio italiano.
*Numerosissimi atleti internazionali sono sprovvisti di Super green pass, non essendo obbligatorio nei rispettivi paesi, una volta atterrati, non potrebbero soggiornare né accedere alle strutture. 
È atteso intervento del Governo per esentarli."*

Italiani purgati, stranieri favoriti.
bravi


----------



## Andris (5 Gennaio 2022)

*secondo Ansa ecco quel che accade in consiglio dei ministri, riuniti dalle 17.30*

-Lega e M5S ripropongono over60

-IV dà ragione a Draghi nella mediazione over50

-Pd e Speranza per obbligo di tutti, ma non farebbero barricate per over 50

-Forza Italia o obbligo per tutti oppure estensione super green pass più possibile


----------

